# cobalt blue flask



## Big Mike (Jun 5, 2013)

Recently tore down a old log home here in Kentucky and found this jewel in between the logs I think its a chesnut flask and is pontiled any info on this and if price is right it can have a new home


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 5, 2013)

I cant get the pictures to go on here willpower59@yahoo.com and I will send them to you


----------



## epackage (Jun 5, 2013)

Welcome Mike, if you email me the pics I can post them.... Jim epackage@msn.com


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 6, 2013)

Can't wait to see this one


----------



## epackage (Jun 6, 2013)

William's pics... A bit grainy but I've asked for better ones.


----------



## epackage (Jun 6, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Jun 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 6, 2013)

I e-mailed the pictures to epackage and he said he can put them on Im a 35 year ky digger no computer expert Started digging in the 1970s when ky had a bottle club in Louisville My best friend then and now was the Mini jug collector John


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 6, 2013)

New pictures have been sent to epackage taken with better camera


----------



## epackage (Jun 6, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Jun 6, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Jun 6, 2013)

.


----------



## xxfollyxx (Jun 6, 2013)

Could be the lighting but the white in the area of the pontil looks like part of an MMA stamp. (upside down)


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 6, 2013)

what is a mma stamp


----------



## xxfollyxx (Jun 6, 2013)

Metropolitan Museum of Art has been make reproductions of this style flask for years. Check the bottom closely for "MMA" either scratched or etched in to the glass. I'm not saying that's definitely what it is, just that in the picture of the base, its looks like it. 

 example


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 7, 2013)

wow, excellent find!  that looks like the real deal to me...


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2013)

we took the flask to a local auctioneer and appraiser and he took a light inside the flask and No MMA he checked the pontil and no MMA Im ready to take offers Anybody interested


----------



## xxfollyxx (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow, Good Find. How Many Ribs Does It Have?
 Sorry About Caps, Phone Is Bring Retarded.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey Big Mike / William,

 Welcome to this place and thanks for the look at your bottle. I'm sorta on the sight challenged side, but your photos seem very grainy. Would it be possible to take some more high definition photos?  How many ribs, and what dimensions?


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't know I think im counting 8 each side I have contacted someone to take better pictures


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like eight to me also, but could be nine.........


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 8, 2013)

Most of the collected ribbed flasks aren't 2 piece mold but I think I see side seams on this. Better pictures would be helpful, to me anyway. The color is always of interest to someone though.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 8, 2013)

When I washed the bottle I also thought this but its where the swirls come in This bottle was in between the outer log walls and research dated the house in 1820s There was also a nice pontiledscroll flask and several broken pontil bottles the rarest find if it had not been broken was a amber pontiled medicine from Millersburg ky Found the privy today going to dig next weekend if possible Got several privys to dig in this area


----------



## zecritr (Jun 8, 2013)

cool hope to see pics of those digs,wish i could help you,looks like i'm on th eotherside of the state though  LOL even if you knew me


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 9, 2013)

Still taking offers on the little jewel Best way to reach me 859-749-7427 I don't stay on computers


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 9, 2013)

Im going to reiterate my earlier comment.  Something doesn't seem right about this to me.  I would suggest not making an offer through this forum.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 9, 2013)

Let's see some pictures of the other finds too, especially some shots of the broken amber medicine.


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 9, 2013)

oops, I don't know why I dais reiterate, I mean to withdraw my first comment


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 9, 2013)

Everybody has there own comments and I don't take it in a disrespectful comment Its the real deal A collector from the Louisville area has made an offer and a buyer through the state has also made an offer They want to buy and put in the Blue Licks State Park Museum


----------



## epackage (Jun 9, 2013)

These can be a tough sell online Mike, pics are grainy, we don't know you, most can't see the bottle in person, your best bet is a local sale... Jim[]


----------



## ILUV2DIG (Jun 9, 2013)

I have refrained from posting a comment, however, I need to agree with Tique on this one. Put it on Glassworks auction Mike; then you will know.

 It is a nice looking flask, but I have my doubts regarding its authenticity. 

 Best regards, 

 MJC


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> .


 

 This top does not look like it is from a flask dating to the 1830s-40s.I'm no expert but this thing does not look old to me. thats all folks

 Send a pic to Heckler or Jim H they with set you straight.


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 10, 2013)

my first impression was good believing the story of the find, and the flask has some good aspects to it.  After repeated requests for offers, the mold lines being pointed out and no better pictures coming to surface I've become a skeptic.  Now that I look at the flask more it does not have the attributes of an older piece.  It is dead on for a Clevenger bottle though


----------



## botlguy (Jun 10, 2013)

All of this discussion is the reason I HATE reproductions. It hurts legitimate items.


----------



## Ohiosulator (Jun 10, 2013)

my opinion is It is not a real chestnut swirl flask, but its not a new reproduction either. The top and a few other things draw me to this conclusion, and the fact I have a few real ohio, PA chestnuts and early swirl flasks to compare to the pictures. Its too thick.


----------



## Bixel (Jun 10, 2013)

When I started collecting bottles, I always heard collectors talking about how you could tell age just by the LOOK of glass. After being in the hobby for close to 10 years, I have also picked up on that. It just doesn't look right to my eyes. Maybe I would be swayed of my opinion with better pictures, or by seeing it in person, but there is just something about it that puts up a red flag in my mind.


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 10, 2013)

Some of the older reproductions are old enough now to be found legitimately in walls, dumps and even privy's...  A buddy of mine dug a privy that had 1920-30's stuff in the top and 1850's stuff in the bottom.  He found a Clevenger flask in the top of the privy, how it got there nobody knows... the older layer in the bottom was intact and a lot of nice stuff came out of it, so it wasn't planted by a previous digger...  that one still boggles my mind to this day...

 The only reason I say to steer away is because there's just not enough information on this thing to try to buy it... At first glance it looks as if it could be authentic early Americana but it just doesn't have the right stuff after you focus...  If you do believe this is real Mike I would get a second opinion or two...


----------



## JustGlass (Jun 10, 2013)

I've seen a hundred or more of these style flasks that are reproductions in every color but have never seen a real one. I would love to see a original if someone owns one. Im guessing that they would have been made with a thin and lighter glass that is less heavy and clunky.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 10, 2013)

Bottle sold today for $400.00 to the buyer for the museum Thanks to all that commented and the help I will definitely post some digging pictures from here in ky or get the fella that posted these Once you get to know me you will see im ok Dollar Bill has dug with me He can tell you about me Any way thanks again Big Mike


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Big Mike
> 
> Bottle sold today for $400.00 to the buyer for the museum Thanks to all that commented and the help I will definitely post some digging pictures from here in ky or get the fella that posted these Once you get to know me you will see im ok Dollar Bill has dug with me He can tell you about me Any way thanks again Big Mike


 

 I would like to see a picture of it in the museum,that would be cool


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 10, 2013)

cool, lets see some dig pics.  Bills good people, I'd take his word anyday


----------



## epackage (Jun 10, 2013)

Good to hear Mike, I'll be happy to post any pics again if you need help, I figured a local sale was best... Jim


----------



## sandchip (Jun 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Big Mike
> ... There was also a nice pontiledscroll flask and several broken pontil bottles the rarest find if it had not been broken was a amber pontiled medicine from Millersburg ky ...


 
 Would still love to see pictures of these finds, Mike.


----------

